# Pic of my beast



## Ruby

My beast, we named him Buddha (which has turned out to be ironic).

(I hope I do this right because I am pretty computer illiterate).

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u111/Jellah23/P1000068.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u111/Jellah23/P1000187.jpg

I think that link should take you there, might be too large for me to put image here directly.

He is quite a handful and even though I knew how big he would get (and he isnt done) its been unreal to see such fast growth. He has me completely wrapped around his paw.


----------



## hjmick

>



Beautiful animal. I'm considering an Irish Wolfhound to go with my two mutts.

(I hope you don't mind, I made it possible to view the photos without clicking the link.)


----------



## Ruby

Thanks alot Hjmick! I appreciate you making it so the link isnt needed!

He looks sooo amazingly beautiful right when he has been bathed and dried, but that never lasts very long LOL!

Irish wolfhounds are quite cute. You also go for the big dogs? What kind of mutts ya got? Any pics? Big animal lovers here in this house and my husband is in school to be a vet. 3 dogs sounds like heaven.

I want to get a second dog in about a year when Buddha is full grown but I was thinking english bulldog. Dont ask me why I will end up torturing myself with 2 drooling dogs.


----------



## hjmick

No pics in my pb account...I should fix that. Both dogs are pound puppies (my favorite place to find dogs). One is a gordon setter mix, the other is a beagle/terrier mix.

English bulldog is also on my list. I think I have a better chance with that than I do with the Irish. Small house.


----------



## Diuretic

He looks like a really nice dog, has a peaceful look in his eyes.


----------



## Truthmatters

Beautiful dog, I love dog especially big ones.

I have an Aussie right now and lost my lab mix last year ,he was such a good boy.

Big dogs ,little dogs, pretty dogs ,ugly dogs any dog ,I just love the creatures.


----------



## Toro

My puppy!


----------



## Diuretic

Coolie? A bloke I used to know has sheep dogs that look like this, he calls them"Coolies".  Either way, a lovely dog.


----------



## Toro

Australian Sheppard.


----------



## Diuretic

Toro said:


> Australian Sheppard.



Ah okay, Norm's dogs then must be the same.  Funny thing though, some of his dogs have one blue eye and one brown eye.  He calls them "Norm's Coolies" so that must be a business name I think.  

http://www.sandycrkps.sa.edu.au/cultural_exchange/2002/Coolies_arriving.JPG

Norm on the left.


----------



## Toro

That is a fabulous picture!

I think those are Aussies, yes.


----------



## Ruby

Such a huggable dog there Toro. Is your dog a puppy still? He looks full grown! I love his face


----------



## Ruby

Diuretic said:


> Ah okay, Norm's dogs then must be the same.  Funny thing though, some of his dogs have one blue eye and one brown eye.  He calls them "Norm's Coolies" so that must be a business name I think.
> 
> http://www.sandycrkps.sa.edu.au/cultural_exchange/2002/Coolies_arriving.JPG
> 
> Norm on the left.




That pic is priceless! I dont think I have ever seen anything like that.


----------



## Toro

Ruby said:


> Such a huggable dog there Toro. Is your dog a puppy still? He looks full grown! I love his face



He was about nine months in that picture.  He is about that size now.

He's a big suck!


----------



## Truthmatters

My Aussie is 11 years old ,mostly black with a little white and about 55 lbs.

Shes a big girl and I found her at the pound when she was 3 months.

I think Torro can attest they are f"ing brillient dogs(your baby is beautiful BTW).

Im not sure if mine is pure but she is a quintisential aussie at heart.

I only rescue ,I think there are just to many good dogs who need to be rescued.


----------



## Ruby

Truthmatters said:


> My Aussie is 11 years old ,mostly black with a little white and about 55 lbs.
> 
> Shes a big girl and I found her at the pound when she was 3 months.
> 
> I think Torro can attest they are f"ing brillient dogs(your baby is beautiful BTW).
> 
> Im not sure if mine is pure but she is a quintisential aussie at heart.
> 
> I only rescue ,I think there are just to many good dogs who need to be rescued.



Its pretty sad how many dogs need homes. A guy I work with rescued a dog from Ireland that was 1 year old and HAD NEVER HAD A HOME. He had been homeless his whole life! The guy is dedicated, the dog needed some really intensive training since he hadnt really been socialized well. 

Here is a link to pics of the dog and how well its doing now (the site is in swedish so I just linked directly to the pics of the cutie).

http://www.nollfem.se/walle/bilder.html


----------



## Truthmatters

I go to the dog park almost every day and hear all kinds of stories about recues.

They want to pack up so even the hardest case can usually be turned arround.

I love dogs and they can tell it ,I have so many dog buddies at the park I cant keep track of the owners just the dogs.

I just cant stomack the idea of buying one ,I will always adopt.


----------



## Alucard

I rescued our Pitt/Lab from a farmer that was bashing the heads of the puppies with a hammer... She was the last one alive, it was pretty sick.


----------



## eots

dam, I thought it read pic of my breast


----------



## Diuretic

Alucard said:


> I rescued our Pitt/Lab from a farmer that was bashing the heads of the puppies with a hammer... She was the last one alive, it was pretty sick.



That fucker should have been locked up


----------



## Ruby

Diuretic said:


> That fucker should have been locked up




SO far our laws against animal cruelty are far to tame and we dont do much about those hurting living creatures.

There is somthing very wrong with the humans among us who find it FUN to torture living creatures and watch them suffer.


----------



## Alucard

Diuretic said:


> That fucker should have been locked up



Some people are wacked ... I was a little freaked out, but He didnt seem to think anything of it... just another day on the farm..


----------



## Diuretic

Alucard said:


> Some people are wacked ... I was a little freaked out, but He didnt seem to think anything of it... just another day on the farm..



I have had a bit to do with farmers and pastoralists (ranchers) a few years ago through my work and I have to say I found them totally unlike this.  I'm not for one moment doubting you Alucard, not at all, you saw what you saw.  I will say I don't think that bastard was representative of farmers.


----------



## Alucard

Diuretic said:


> I have had a bit to do with farmers and pastoralists (ranchers) a few years ago through my work and I have to say I found them totally unlike this.  I'm not for one moment doubting you Alucard, not at all, you saw what you saw.  I will say I don't think that bastard was representative of farmers.



Certainly not... I'm cant say for sure he was a actual farmer. I guess the title hillbilly would be more fitting... He was dirty with rotten teeth and no soul... 

Her name is Lilly... Because she was rescued from Lilly, Georgia...


----------



## Shogun

the One, The Only.. The Doobster!
My Yellow Lab/Beagle mix


----------



## Ruby

Shogun he looks like he is enjoying his car ride. 

He looks quite huggable but I think we might need another pic of him so we can see more of him!


----------



## Shogun

He does love the road trips!  This is the only other pic I have online.  I'm sure all animal owners think the same thing but I am the luckiest person to have, by far, the coolest dog currently living.


----------



## ekrem

Sorry, no new pictures on hard-drive and image-upload-service. Pictures are about 8 months old.
Dog is much much bigger now.











Normally you cut them their ears, but i did not.
When it grows no more in size, dog will be maximum this size (picture from Kangal dogs Breeder site, not my dog):
http://www.kangalkopekleri.com/fotograflar/Onur_Kanli/20.jpg

When you cut ear, it will be like this:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y47/basbug/kangalstandingtallkm5.jpg

Used for milleniums in Anatolia for protecting sheeps from wildern animals. It is a shepherd-dog with strong independent protection character and no battle-dog like USA have. This dog is breeded also in Namibia to protect against cheetahs. But export from Turkey has been forbidden and dog is officialy cultural heritage of Turkish Republic with state funding at special Kangal veterinary University faculties.
In USA they also breed them:
http://www.kangalclub.com/
But that dogs are show-dogs with motive to win prices and do not match physical and mental protection characteristics of original dogs, as they are kissy kissy dogs 1.000 hands in a day touching dog on show-days, for what dog's duty in evolution has never been.


----------



## Ruby

A very cute puppy. He looks much like a mastiff puppy. I have to say, I dont really like all the ear and tail cutting. 

I do love the large breeds  but you do have to be ready for the extra work and its imperative that you train them well. If you dont, someone could get hurt. I cant say I enjoy that part all the time cause it leaves me no room to spoil my dog and let him get away with stuff...

Currently our boy is now 10 months old and seems to be going into his "teen" phase...he is STRONG. He is a sweetie but he can also be difficult


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I have two small dogs, chiuhuihuia ( ok I can not spell that word) You know the taco bell dog.

Both are female, both are indoor dogs. The older one is about 8 and the younger one is around 3. 

My daughter has a pit bull in the back yard, he is a sweet heart but I don't visit him much cause he likes to jump on ya and my legs are sensative, if he scratches them I have to go see the doctor for antibiotics to prevent infection. Complications from Diabetties.

My dogs are Chichi and Sweatpea, my daughter's dog is Gustaf. No pictures right now cause I do not have a camera.


----------



## roomy

I thought this was about breasts you sick bastards


----------



## RightWingSpirit

Toro said:


> My puppy


awesome pooch!
I love dogs more than people.


----------



## Skull Pilot

here are my four footed friends
View attachment 5596 SALTY


View attachment 5597

CRITTER

View attachment 5598

NALI


----------



## DiogenesDog

The stable where my women have kept their horses has folded.  There was a left over dog and I got him. 








This dog has floated around Florida for several months.  He came from Jacksonville (there is an animal cruelty record) and was whelped in North Georgia.  I found that out in about 20 minutes from a brief web search.  

I have had a lot of dogs and I have been around a lot of dogs.  This one is the best all round dogs that I have had any dealings with.  He has had hand and voice command training and he is crate trained.  He is no problem around my little dogs but he and the cats are far apart. 

We are quite taken with each other.  It is like we are long lost brothers.  For now I am calling him Red Dog.  It works.  

I AM


----------



## Annie

RightWingSpirit said:


> awesome pooch!
> I love dogs more than people.



Dang he's cute!


----------



## iamwill

ya making me sad, i miss having a dog


----------



## jillian

This is our beast... 

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/NY606/NY606.9881534-1-pn.jpg


----------



## Shogun

a rabbit?  I hear they can become more domesticated than one would think...



off topic, I was taking my dog out on shit patrol the other day and saw that a pair of birds made a nest on the ground and were protecting some eggs.  It was funny because the birds kept trying to lure me away from the next by acting like their wings were broke.  Nature and shit, yo.  so, now I take birdfeed to them every day.  i'm not optimistic about the future of their nest but we'll see.


----------



## jillian

Shogun said:


> a rabbit?  I hear they can become more domesticated than one would think...
> 
> 
> 
> off topic, I was taking my dog out on shit patrol the other day and saw that a pair of birds made a nest on the ground and were protecting some eggs.  It was funny because the birds kept trying to lure me away from the next by acting like their wings were broke.  Nature and shit, yo.  so, now I take birdfeed to them every day.  i'm not optimistic about the future of their nest but we'll see.



I love my bunny. Never thought I could get attached to a rodent. He's litter trained, so no little pellets all over the floor. He gets on his hind legs to greet us when we get up in the morning or when we get home. We had to steal a piece of matzoh with cream cheese out of his little mouth today (who thought rabbits would like cream cheese?!?!?!)

Good that you're taking care of the birds. I hope they make it...

you old softie. 

btw, is there a way to get that picture into the page without having to click on a link?


----------



## Shogun

I dated a gal last year who had a rabbit.  I can't say my asthma agreed with its dander but it seemed like a fun pet.  She built this huge freakin rabbit cage right before we parted ways.  Im pretty sure, given how jealous my dog is, that my alternative pet options are limited to that which lives in aquariums.


Jillian's Beast








softy, indeed.  I'll have to post a pic of my new blue girl rose bush after it blooms.


----------



## jillian

Thanks for posting the pic. The bunny's hutch is 4'x4'x2' and is two levels with a ramp leading from one to the other. And yes, it's in my living room. ;oS

My husband has asthma which is why I have the beast and not cats or dogs and I got tired of pets like our cichlids and bearded dragon, etc., so we got the rabbit. Luckily hubby doesn't have a problem with the dander. 

lol re the roses. looking forward to it.

mush...


----------



## Shogun

got tired of cichlids?  I have a jack dempsey, red and green terrors, yellow johanni, a huge freaking silver catfish and a gnarly red eared slider water turtle.    Im a big fan of the aquarium animals   Also, after I clean both 55 gal. tanks I use the sediment for whatever im growing.  Hell, I've got a brocolli plant from last year THRIVING because of that, uh, shit.

have a great weekend.


----------



## Shogun

ill probably have to stomp on a newborn and punch a blind man in the face to retain my favor with the dark lord.


----------



## Anguille

Shogun said:


> got tired of cichlids?  I have a jack dempsey, red and green terrors, yellow johanni, a huge freaking silver catfish and a gnarly red eared slider water turtle.    Im a big fan of the aquarium animals   Also, after I clean both 55 gal. tanks I use the sediment for whatever im growing.  Hell, I've got a brocolli plant from last year THRIVING because of that, uh, shit.
> 
> have a great weekend.



shogun is kind to animals and gardens?

 

What is this gonna do to your reputation!


----------



## jillian

Shogun said:


> got tired of cichlids?  I have a jack dempsey, red and green terrors, yellow johanni, a huge freaking silver catfish and a gnarly red eared slider water turtle.    Im a big fan of the aquarium animals   Also, after I clean both 55 gal. tanks I use the sediment for whatever im growing.  Hell, I've got a brocolli plant from last year THRIVING because of that, uh, shit.
> 
> have a great weekend.



We used to have a red-foot tortoise...and before that geckos and before that an iguana. (my husband and son like weird pets). I still miss my cats. We used rabbit pellets to fertilize the terrace garden.  

good luck with that dark lord thing.


----------



## Anguille

One of my pets. Her name is Mouchette.


----------



## Shogun

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrato

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


I had a couple squirrels growing up too!  cute, but feral as hell.


----------



## Anguille

Shogun said:


> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrato
> 
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> 
> I had a couple squirrels growing up too!  cute, but feral as hell.



I can't seem to get the pics to post full size like everyone else's. Mouchette is a sweety. She's never bitten me. Once they get old enough you have to release them back into the wild. Though I have heard of some people keeping them as house pets, permanently injured squirrels that couldn't be released, that did just fine. Some are tamer than others.


----------



## Shogun

thats me with one of our pet squirrels back in the day.






you might try hosting your pics on a website like myspace, then copy and post the link in the post pic button:


----------



## Anguille

Shogun said:


> thats me with one of our pet squirrels back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might try hosting your pics on a website like myspace, then copy and post the link in the post pic button:



OMG!! Who could ever have imagined such a cute little boy would grow up to be Shogun!! Though I do glimpse a hint of mischief in those eyes. 

I rescued my first baby squirrel at about that same age too. He was the best. I used to ride around on my bike with him sitting on my shoulder. If I wanted to go inside a friend's house I would leave him in a nearby tree and when it was time to go home, I would call him and he would jump back on my shoulder and we would ride home.


----------



## Shogun

thats pretty damn domesticated for a varmint.  Ours used to bite the hell out of us regardless of how much we tried to play with them.  Still, they were cute animals and are probably why I have a squirrel feeder on my deck.


hehehe.. and yes, that little tyke grew into a holy terror.  From the looks of my hair I was also emo when emo wasn't cool (if I may rip off a barbara mandrell song)

HA!


----------



## Anguille

jillian said:


> you old softie.



Don't forget. Shogun takes great relish in strangling his own Thanksgiving turkey.

Your bunny is adorable!  I can see why you can't eat cute food.


----------



## jillian

Anguille said:


> Don't forget. Shogun takes great relish in strangling his own Thanksgiving turkey.
> 
> Your bunny is adorable!  I can see why you can't eat cute food.



OK, so he's only part softie, part meanie. 

Thanks. I like the bunny, too! He's very cuddly.


----------



## Shogun

not to seem overly callous, I mean this WAS thanksgiving dinner, but have you ever seen a chicken or turkey run around after their neck has been broken?



for that matter? have you ever plucked the feathers off of a bird like that?



I take no joy from the killing of the animal but it can make you appreciate a time in America where the average daily lifestyle was a bit more hardcore than our current drive through zietgeist.  (cool!  how often does one get to use THAt word?!?)


----------



## jillian

I prefer Purdue. And I don't want to eat anything that looks like what it used to be.


----------



## Anguille

Shogun said:


> I take no joy from the killing of the animal but it can make you appreciate a time in America where the average daily lifestyle was a bit more hardcore than our current drive through zietgeist.  (cool!  how often does one get to use THAt word?!?)



You're not supposed to be able to use that word till you are able to spell it.


----------



## Anguille

jillian said:


> OK, so he's only part softie, part meanie.
> 
> Thanks. I like the bunny, too! He's very cuddly.



I had a couple of rabbits once too. I kept them in my apartment even though pets were not allowed. I thought I would never have a problem seeing as they don't bark. But one night the building next door caught fire and the firemen had everyone in my building evacuate as a precaution. So I quickly grabbed the bunnies and went out to stand on the other side of the street. The next morning a photo of me and my bunnies was on the front page of the paper. I got a call from the landlord shortly after. LOL!  Fortunately I had already arranged a new home for them in the country because my bunnies were not house trained like yours and had eaten half my paper backs one day when they got out of the cage while I was out.


----------



## Shogun

Bah!

spelling is for PUSSIES!


----------



## jillian

Anguille said:


> I had a couple of rabbits once too. I kept them in my apartment even though pets were not allowed. I thought I would never have a problem seeing as they don't bark. But one night the building next door caught fire and the firemen had everyone in my building evacuate as a precaution. So I quickly grabbed the bunnies and went out to stand on the other side of the street. The next morning a photo of me and my bunnies was on the front page of the paper. I got a call from the landlord shortly after. LOL!  Fortunately I had already arranged a new home for them in the country because my bunnies were not house trained like yours and had eaten half my paper backs one day when they got out of the cage while I was out.



LOL...well, hope your bunnies enjoyed their home in the country. Mine just got behind the television when I fell asleep and started chewing on the wires.... 

little brat that he is. ;oS


----------



## Swamp Fox

I have to read slower, thought it said pic of my breast............damn, am I disappointed.


----------



## silverdakota

What handsome pups you guys have!  Nice pics!


----------



## strollingbones

Shogun said:


> not to seem overly callous, I mean this WAS thanksgiving dinner, but have you ever seen a chicken or turkey run around after their neck has been broken?
> 
> 
> 
> for that matter? have you ever plucked the feathers off of a bird like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I take no joy from the killing of the animal but it can make you appreciate a time in America where the average daily lifestyle was a bit more hardcore than our current drive through zietgeist.  (cool!  how often does one get to use THAt word?!?)



i have done both.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Toro said:


> My puppy!





Oh makes me want to cry-- we had a blue merle-- she was sick for sometime-- started to lost weight --vet said not to worry we had just moved here as a change of duty station and it was normal. I brought her back because she stopped eating almost and seemed to be in pain Doctor ran some tests and told me to come back---We ended up back later that evening she was urinating blood. Turns out she had Glomerular Polycystic Kidney Disease-- ended up in kidney failure not long after.

Not trying to bring anyone down but the Vet told me it is common in Aussies. So just keep an eye out for any of the symptoms I described. And keep on top of the vet if you think they are wrong.


----------



## Stoner

Dude, your dog looks baked out of his mind 

Don't lie, you shotgun it to him, don't you?  I do my dog.  He freakin loves it!



Toro said:


> My puppy!


----------

